# 56lb blue cat.



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

We caught this on a all star trout rod in the Colorado River. 56 Lb blue cat and 40 minutes to get it in.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice fish, sounds like you had successful trip.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

WTG! Very nice fish!


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Can I get a fillet?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

what part of the river? nice job by the way


----------



## SET THE HOOK!!! (Nov 8, 2006)

You Set The Big Hook Great Catch


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What bait, and how deep?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about, a great catfish on a R&R. It sound like you were fishing with a light line to take 40 minutes. What kind of bait did you catch him or her on?
Anyway congrat's on a great fish.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

We caught this on a dead mullet with a sinker. I think the water is about 20 to 25 feet deep where we were fishing. It's got to be fairly deep because I have seen some big barges going through there.


----------



## Stalking Horse (Jan 10, 2007)

Now that is a hoss of a catfish


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

thats a great catch


----------



## Sir Fishalots (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice blue!


----------



## Rodney Murrell (Jan 9, 2007)

what a hog of a fish,very nice.


----------

